# Screws for Pocket Hole Joinery



## Mike102886 (Aug 23, 2012)

I recently have been looking into pocket hole joinery for a cabinet project I am going to be starting soon. I have seen the pocket hole screws sold by KREG but I was wondering if there are other better / cheaper options out there. please let me know what kind of screws you use with your pocket holes. If KREG really makes the best ones I'd like to know but my gut tells me the same screw must be sold somewhere else out there without a brand name on it for much less. if anyone has found a better supply I'd appreciate the tip.
Thanks


----------



## Nighttripper (Jun 19, 2012)

An alternative are those sold by Mcfeelys.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/pocket-hole-screws


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

If you can find them, try Reisser. They come with a free Roberts No.2 (the square drive) bit.


----------



## Murdock (Aug 7, 2011)

My local big box store carries some generic ones that certainly cost less. While they look the same they don't seem to be as strong to me as the Kreg. I have managed to twist off several.

Could be that the size is slightly bigger and my pilot hole isn't large enough, I have never measured. I don't buy enough of them for it to really make a huge dent in the old pocketbook.

I have actually used the kreg screws for things other than pocket holes as well.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I managed to twist off some generics as well. I believe they were General brand. Poking yourself in the wrist with a square drive bit with all the force you can muster leaves a nasty bruise for a week. I've never had a kreg screw snap on me. I don't care what they cost, I'm only buying those from now on. I also use them for non-pocket holed wood projects


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

There may be others, but the Kreg screw, is high quality. I also use it in other applications. Probably not worth the risk for minimal savings. IMO.


----------



## WrathOfSocrus (Sep 8, 2011)

The problem I have seen is that when you are joining two boards together with screws, the first board (one with the screw entering, in this case a pocket hole) cannot have threads biting into it. Using this insight, I go back after making my pocket holes and drill through with a bit as thick as the threads of the screws I happen to have handy. I have used deck screws, tap-cons, and even drywall screws. Obviously some screws are better than others, but in a pinch, any screw the proper length and of reasonable diameter can be used.

I know the drywall screws are flat head/countersunk type and will blow out the pocket hole if driven in forcibly, so I will tighten them by hand. I can't see spending more money on screws than on wood for a cheap jig I may or may not ever use again. If it is for a project then I will get ones more appropriate for the job, but I haven't bought the Kreg screws and haven't had problems once I learned the tricks mentioned.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

As WrathOfSocrus says "... drywall screws are flat head/countersunk type and will blow out the pocket hole if driven in forcibly, so I will tighten them by hand…" This is what I do.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Poking yourself in the wrist with a square drive bit with all the force you can muster leaves a nasty bruise for a week.

I've done the same thing, but not because the screw snapped-but because the cheap screw bit I was using stripped.


----------



## Mike102886 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, sounds to me that it's worth the price to go with the Kregs. I definitely don't want to be snapping screws if I can avoid it.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Yea, I use a pretty good bit of Kreg screws. I buy them off of Amazon in the 1000 count boxes, usually 4 boxes at a time. I use the 1 1/4" and 1" coarse ones.


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

I've looked around for alternatives. I've found certain types of cabinet screws with the same head profile, but don't see any big difference in price between them and the pocket screws. Guess I would have thought the jig manufacturers might run with the opportunity to over-price their fasteners, but not really seeing that happening.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

I like the screws from Mcfeelys; Post #1, I believe Nighttripper left the link. They handle about any type screw you would ever need. Service is good, quality is great. They give a good description of each type screw also. You can go on line and order one of their cataloges or they will send one with your first order.


----------

